# Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze???



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Any opinions please. At this moment i use CG WMF for silver and light colored cars and CG EZ Creme for dark colored cars. Will Megs 7 leave better finish on dark than EZ??? If yes, what is best application method, by hand or mashine ( DA? rotary?) 

Thank's


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i have it and like it. i apply it with a sponge applicator and buff off straight away.I think youl get better results though for your darker car.I think its meant to work better for dark cars.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

mr.t said:


> i have it and like it. i apply it with a sponge applicator and buff off straight away.I think youl get better results though for your darker car.I think its meant to work better for dark cars.


Have this glaze fillers?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I know this is a old skool product and has been in production for a long time, but how is the removal rate and ease of use of this product, read a couple of threads were some users mentioned it's not a easy product to buff off if left for too long, others comment it's fine and leaves a great oily finish behind; in other words leaves a good finish

How does this product compare to other glazes on the market, particularly Ezcreme.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wet wet wet,pure glaze,cant not loving it.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

On this video, Mike shows exactly how to apply #7


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

this sounds interesting il have to watch it properly.Just watched it for a few minutes.I find applying it and buffing it straight off works well.(not sure if i have to let it cure though).Can anybody confirm if i have to let it cure before buffing it off?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

mr.t said:


> this sounds interesting il have to watch it properly.Just watched it for a few minutes.I find applying it and buffing it straight off works well.(not sure if i have to let it cure though).Can anybody confirm if i have to let it cure before buffing it off?


Mike says buff straight off.
Talks about #7 from about 26 mins in.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

The Megs #7 Bible - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/23740-meguiars-7-mike-phillips.html


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

So Megs #7 is better for dark, and little bit cheaper.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It is more geared to single stage paint IMO. It's old school wetness for sure. Either way, remove straight away


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

rob3rto said:


> On this video, Mike shows exactly how to apply #7





rob3rto said:


> Mike says buff straight off.
> Talks about #7 from about 26 mins in.


Interesting to hear aswell Mike's comparison between #3 & #7 from about 34 mins in


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

So has anyone compared Megs #7 with CG Blacklight, and what do you think.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

camerashy said:


> So has anyone compared Megs #7 with CG Blacklight, and what do you think.


+1 as Blacklight is awesome


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

camerashy said:


> So has anyone compared Megs #7 with CG Blacklight, and what do you think.


Apples and oranges. Not used the CG but it sounds like a AIO type product whereas No7 is great as a glaze or for restoring older paints on single stage paints as previously mentioned. No7 on modern paints is not that special


----------

